# What did I do wrong?



## TheOtherBart (Apr 11, 2016)

Last fall I was able to get my hands on a couple of oak logs with quite a bit of burl (I posted a thread on here about how to process them). I don't know how long they were on the ground before I got them, but they sat for a couple of weeks before I was able to cut them up. After all the cutting I slathered them all with a thick coat of Anchorseal then stacked them under a lean-to (just a roof on posts, open on all four sides).

Saturday I was out working in the yard and decided to take a peak, and most of the pieces are badly cracked/checked/split. Is there something I could have done differently to prevent that?


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 11, 2016)

TheOtherBart said:


> Last fall I was able to get my hands on a couple of oak logs with quite a bit of burl (I posted a thread on here about how to process them). I don't know how long they were on the ground before I got them, but they sat for a couple of weeks before I was able to cut them up. After all the cutting I slathered them all with a thick coat of Anchorseal then stacked them under a lean-to (just a roof on posts, open on all four sides).
> 
> Saturday I was out working in the yard and decided to take a peak, and most of the pieces are badly cracked/checked/split. Is there something I could have done differently to prevent that?



It's oak, and prone to cracking and twisting. Sometimes no matter all the precautions they still crack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2016)

pictures??


----------



## TheOtherBart (Apr 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> pictures??



I'll try to snap some in the next couple of days. I'm thinking I can still get pen blanks for sure, and maybe some larger turning blanks too. Plus I think I'll play around with carving (or power carving) some bowls and filing the checks with tinted epoxy. I'll try to not let it go to waste.


----------



## Patrude (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm not saying it's a foolproof thing but I get good checking control with sawdust and shavings. I have a couple galvanized cans I use for its . I load them up and just leave them, looking at them periodically

Reactions: Like 1


----------

